# Won A D-Link DIR-890L AC 3200 tri band router - want me to review it?



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2015)

So as is somewhat rare for me, i won a competition! wooo! and scored this spider looking router:
http://www.cnet.com/au/products/d-link-ac3200-ultra-wi-fi-dir-890l-r-router/







To be clear it hasn't arrived yet, but i should have it within a week or so and i'd like to ask TPU'ers:

How would you like me to review it, becase you damn well know i will.

I dont have any high end AC devices to test out max bandwidth, so suggestions on what else to test would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2015)

Thoughts so far:

testing 2.4 N, 5G N, and 5G AC simultaneously with file transfers (albeit, AC will be on my note 4 and its 2x2 setup) to see how 'old' clients mess with it (wifi B clients royally screwed wifi G routers, for example)
same room + max range tests with said note 4, testing how smoothly it switches between 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz with the 'smart' swapping feature.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 9, 2015)

Very cool, *congratulations* on the win.

Load as many computers, phones, etc... to see how well the bandwidth is handled simultaneously (try to overload it)

Try different adapters (get an AC adapter to test 5ghz band range for streaming) was considering something like this:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=tplink_wireless_card-_-33-704-241-_-Product  (my thought is you should have 1 good AC desktop adapter in the mix) Can you borrow one?

See how it handles adding another router in bridge mode, don't care if it's another brand. (compatibility)

Distance test outdoors, walking around the yard with phone.

How it works with NAS box.

USB 3.0 ports for disk storage or flash drive.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats on the win!


Anxiously waiting for review.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2015)

nice, congratz with the price Mussels, i hope u will be happy with it ^^


----------



## AsRock (Apr 9, 2015)

i seen it on though my Roku and OMG the things MASSIVE lol.  And yes  review please just don't put it up side down it prolly run away.

Grats on winning too.


----------



## qubit (Apr 9, 2015)

Grats on winning and yes, review please.


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations! What was the competition about?  I feel you about not ahving AC devices. My router is also AC capable, paid good money for it, but I have no dual band Wi Fi cards to actually use the 5Ghz ferquency. Check out if it gets hot. I've had my share of seeing dead routers, because of heat. Summer is comming anyway.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> So as is somewhat rare for me, i won a competition! wooo!



 I still remember those bargain deals you salvage around you .

Get a proper phone or smart TV... My Internet is limited to 100Mbps but the phone actually pushes it out down and up in speed test, useful when streaming or downloading, especially new CM nighties, also connecting to PC in the morning(imagine where ) via samba(many file managers) and fetching fresh music. The whole overall I/O capabilities of the router chipset boost everything up, not only AC, the AC is the insurance to that that it is designed not to bottleneck, and 5GHz is not crowded also. Btw I am using cheap Linksys EA6300(lucky first batch 6400 hardware). I'll never look back to anything slower.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> Congratulations! What was the competition about?  I feel you about not ahving AC devices. My router is also AC capable, paid good money for it, but I have no dual band Wi Fi cards to actually use the 5Ghz ferquency. Check out if it gets hot. I've had my share of seeing dead routers, because of heat. Summer is comming anyway.



they asked what you'd do with it.

i said mount it on the ceiling and use it to scare women and children away from my PC.

Ferrum master: i get 8Mb DSL. i dont get what you mean by proper phone or smart TV.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> dont have any high end AC devices to test out max bandwidth, so suggestions on what else to test would be highly appreciated.



Wicked cool win and yea that thing looks like a sentinel from Terminator (Oops, Matrix), lol.






What DO you have for AC adapters?  Overstating the obvious, if you can do some internal LAN file transfer comparisons, Wired/AC/N... that would be sweet.  I'm also interested in AC to N fallback (if AC signal cuts out for some reason).  Also some range comparisons.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> Wicked cool win and yea that thing looks like a sentinel from Terminator, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think you mean the matrix :/

I've got two galaxy note 4's, an S5, and a note 10.1 (2014) LTE. They all support wifi AC, but finding out their max sync speeds is surprisingly difficult. I will be aiming for windows file shares over wifi, from an SSD at various locations in the house, comparing the modem-router, my current router, and this new one.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i think you mean the matrix :/



Yea, DUH!  lol



Mussels said:


> I've got two galaxy note 4's, an S5, and a note 10.1 (2014) LTE. They all support wifi AC, but finding out their max sync speeds is surprisingly difficult. I will be aiming for windows file shares over wifi, from an SSD at various locations in the house, comparing the modem-router, my current router, and this new one.



Perfect!  Looking forward to learning about it and all the quirks.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Apr 9, 2015)

oh hells to the yeah dude! contrgz that is a cool looking unit!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2015)

D-link have just sent me a beta firmware to resolve some issues i found with the unit, hence the delays with the review. most of its done.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 22, 2015)

can't wait


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 22, 2015)

gratz on the win and YES review


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2015)

reviews 90% written, just trying to structure it a little better to work on the forum (spoiler tags!)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/d-link-dir-890l-ac3200-router-user-review.211950/


----------

